# The Shade Tree



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

hahah ya so ..... there is like never anyone on here any more wat is up with that? it used to be awsome!


----------



## Bor3d0m219 (Feb 5, 2006)

*why the compound?*

im just wondering .. why ppl prefer compounds over recurve? i mean ive tried compounds and all but eh its too easy

so, why are there so many compounds to recurves?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

*That is why a compound*

The simple reason I chose a compound is they are easyer to shoot. I like that they have a let off and shoot much faster than a recurve. Why shoot something that is slow


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

i started off shooting recurve, i didnt like it so i switched to compound and fell in love with it. I really dont think that there are more compound shooters. i think more BOYS shoot compounds then girls. Especially when i got to tournaments there are way more girl recurve shooters then compound and way more boy compound shooters then recurve.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

i shot a recurve a bit and i liked it. my dad bought me a compound last christmas(2004) and i love the letoff. since then i owned 2 more bows. first was a champion eclipse, then a hoyt protec in platnium, and now a new hoyt ultramag. i still have both hoyts and love them. you get alot more speed with a compound than you do with a recurve. now im looking at selling my ulttramag to buy an allegiance because i want a really fast bow. also compounds dont take as long to learn how to shoot properly. to train for major competitions i shoot my recurve so i can hold back longer and not tire out. i shoot about 30mins with the recurve then use the compound. the next day i switch. i use the compound then the recurve.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I think that most girls have more patients and recurves are usually less draw wieght.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

Let's not get off track here:focus: .The thread is about the shade tree.


----------



## Shaedar (Nov 9, 2006)

No offense, but I think compounds are for sissies.

Hunt me down and torture me if you got problem with this :wink:


----------



## archerylover (Jan 4, 2007)

Compounds are not for sissies! If they were more guys would be shooting recurves.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

archerylover said:


> Compounds are not for sissies! If they were more guys would be shooting recurves.



i'm with ya archerylover, if someone prefers a compound over a recurve there is NOTHING wrong with that!! if someone would rather shoot a recurve over a compound there is NOTHING wrong with that eaither!! I myself am shooting a Browning Rage 23 inch draw @ 66 draw wt. (yes my bow is maxed)

i am consitering getting a recuve to just play with because it is differant than a compound, not because i think compounds are sissies but i think it would be fun.


mossy


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

hi, i agree that if someone wants to shoot a compound over a recurve then it's fine. i do have an opinion about compounds but i don't want to upset anyone so i'm not going to say anything about my opinion. i shoot a recurve and i love it and some times it does hurt but u have to take it like a woman. i have been shooting a recurve for 3 and a half years and i would never shoot a compound but that just me.


mossy835 said:


> i'm with ya archerylover, if someone prefers a compound over a recurve there is NOTHING wrong with that!! if someone would rather shoot a recurve over a compound there is NOTHING wrong with that eaither!! I myself am shooting a Browning Rage 23 inch draw @ 66 draw wt. (yes my bow is maxed)
> 
> i am consitering getting a recuve to just play with because it is differant than a compound, not because i think compounds are sissies but i think it would be fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

*School, and Finals*

If this is for off archery topic (and it is) how many of you have to take finals? I do and they suck. You take a week of school to test you on everything they cram on you all year. half the stuff you wont use agian. Well may be some of it, but its stupid.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

frankly, i think the fact that more people use compounds is the same as why more people use guns- humans are lazy. guns are easy, and so are compounds. so people keep thinnking they are "better". thaat starts getting around and soon people won't even try the already tried and true methods (in any aspect for that matter). the english warbow wasn't outdone until the american rifle but was set aside because people are too lazy and would rahter use a crappy musket. honestly, i couldn't stand using a gun or a compounds and sitting up in a tree for four hours and call that hunting. their is a blance in hunting, your skill as an archer(farther away you can hit it) and your skill as a woodsman(how close you ca get). guns and compounds have demplished both of these skills, so i don't even consider it hunting. my own family hates me cause i say this so much (my brother is a big gun nut). it takes no skill, no patience or practice, and no strength (a 70# compound that lets off to 30# is a thirty pound bow in my opinion. if you want to shoot a 70# bow get a long or recurve) at all. no matter what people say, a compound isn't better than a tradtional bow cause it's "faster", a recurve or longbow is better cause it is an extension of your skill (innstinctive shooting). they simply remove you from the equation. show me a compounder archer who can hit a moving target and i can show you twenty innstinctive shooters who can do it faster. rely on your gadgets if you must, but i will trust my hunting to my skill.


hate me if you will, and i know you will, but it has to be said.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

country girl said:


> If this is for off archery topic (and it is) how many of you have to take finals? I do and they suck. You take a week of school to test you on everything they cram on you all year. half the stuff you wont use agian. Well may be some of it, but its stupid.



i don't have to take finals because i am homeschooled. Here where i live, the only thing that the schools care about is getting money and not helping the kids that need help. And the other thing the schools care about is the FCAT and that's the only thing that the teacher teach and its stupid. That's why i'm homeschooled. i need to be homeschooled because of the schools here and because i travel alot for archery too. And being homeschooled isn't easy either, it is as hard as public schools but u don't have to wake up early and u aren't doing school for 8 hours. that's the best thing i like about homeschooling. :thumbs_up :smile:


----------



## usmcsnipr09 (Jan 17, 2007)

I personally love my compound and wouldn't trade it for a recurve any day. There is one thing that i have always had a problem with and can't seem to fix it, i have a problem punching the trigger. Have any of you had a problem with this and if you do i'd appreciate it.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

y'all are still thinking in North American terms. some countries are full on recurve. as far as i know, you'll be hard pressed to find many compounds in South Korea, maybe the same for India as well. admittedly though, most countries are about half-and-half, although Canada and the U.S. have a lot more hunters and i would assume that that plays a role in why you would see so many compounds in our two countries. but don't forget that the recurve discipline does have a well established base in Canada and the U.S. among the compounds.

and besides: To each his own. everybody has different preferences


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

*what ever*

no offenses but to me it doesnt matter what i shoot just as long as i shoot good and hit what i wanna hit also most pros shoot a compound and there on a pro staff i even know alot of the pros in missouri


----------



## hammie (Apr 13, 2007)

:focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: this is about the shade tree not what bow you shoot if you need help understanding this look at the title


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

*French people*

Anybody here know a french person? I met a couple of guys in NC last summer and they were ass holes and I don't want to insult anyone but why do they think we(americans)are just a bunch of ******* hillbillys who want to shoot anything that moves?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to shoot recurves, and still do on occasion, but dont think it is serious enough. I was gettin Junior Bowman scores with a recurve and thought it was fun and everything . . . but as soon as i shot my compound i new i couldnt go back, they're . . . i dunno, not sure how to say it except more serious and competitive, and thats not because theres less poeple doing it, its just good archers seem to shoot compound.
And in competitive archery its more tightly packed for compounds, there can be 10 points between 1st and 3rd, but ive seen 100 point differences for recurves . . . 

in my opinion you have to work harder with a compound to be good, it definately isnt easier in any way . . .


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> i don't have to take finals because i am homeschooled. Here where i live, the only thing that the schools care about is getting money and not helping the kids that need help. And the other thing the schools care about is the FCAT and that's the only thing that the teacher teach and its stupid. That's why i'm homeschooled. i need to be homeschooled because of the schools here and because i travel alot for archery too. And being homeschooled isn't easy either, it is as hard as public schools but u don't have to wake up early and u aren't doing school for 8 hours. that's the best thing i like about homeschooling. :thumbs_up :smile:


Did you have to take a test at the end of the year? My state makes homeschoolers take a test for some reason. (My theory is so that the state people know that we're still alive, since we don't go to a school every day.  )
I took the SAT9 the other day...... ukey: The math SUCKED. It was 100% busy work that had NOTHING to do with my algebra 2, or any highschool math that I know of. I ended up scoring OK, which scares me, since I guessed on 85% of the questions. (I scored average... which means that either the rest of the nation guessed on all of it, or they're a little dense) 
English was OK though.


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

*make me laugh*

Young Archers Only!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you watch WWE?

Do you like John Cena?

Make me laugh


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

codyfarley said:


> Young Archers Only!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you watch WWE?
> 
> Do you like John Cena?
> ...


WHy dont u post this in the Shade Tree forum.. not the one tellin about the new Shade Tree forum....

You just seem to want to pick on little kids! Why come here? Ur 15 urself... im 16... Grow up my friend.. who cares if people watch WWE or whatever that is... who cares if people like John Cena... Grow up man!


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

hey i'm just askin u need to worry about u more than me my friend it was a random question that i wanted to know calm k


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Young Archer's Forum now has a subforum The Shade Tree. The Shade Tree is meant for those random offtopic conversation we all want to post. So keep it clean and have fun.  ENJOY!


o yea my friend i forgot i shouldn't post off topic things on this thread b/c thats dumb:BangHead:


----------

